# Where to buy online



## twothrone (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello, I started building models 2 years ago with Ls Model aircraft kits. I have never shopped online and found 2 sites.

Lots Of Models and the other one is Spruebrothers. Has anyone shopped from them? Can I trust them? (I don't like Amazon because of its working conditions and never buy from them.)


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I've never heard of those two stores. If you're looking for train models, I suggest you buy a copy of Model Railroader and look over the ads in there for online stores. If you're after other types of models, I can't help you...I'm into trains. Good luck. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

If we are talking trains;
Model train stuff
Lombard Hobbies
Hiawatha Hobbies
Cedar Creek Hobby’s (Canada)


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Fifer Hobby Supply


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sorry, but I've never heard of either of those places.

For model railroad stuff:
MB Klein, aka Model Train Stuff
Trainworld
Blue Ridge Hobbies
Walthers (if you can't find it elsewhere for less)
MicroMark (mostly tools, but some trains, structures, and building / scenery supplies)
Scale Hobbyist (mostly paint and building / scenery supplies, but some models).
eBay (if you're very careful and know exactly what you want)


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It was a spam post from very early this morning. There was a link in the post.

I doubt we'll be seeing this spammer again.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> It was a spam post from very early this morning. There was a link in the post.
> 
> I doubt we'll be seeing this spammer again.


The original post asking about the models was a spam?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes. A hypertext link was inserted into the text for unrelated model supplies.

It happens all the time here. Usually posted late at night or very early in the morning.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed the link and figured I'd wait and see what happened.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like a span-n-run post as I don't see any other activity from him. Not that I expected any...


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Yes. A hypertext link was inserted into the text for unrelated model supplies.
> 
> It happens all the time here. Usually posted late at night or very early in the morning.


 man they are sneaky I thought it was legit lol. Better watch what I click on luckily I didn’t click on this one.I did kinda think it was weird that it didn’t have anything to do with trains!


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Just to be clear what exactly is the objective of the original poster?

Was there a visible link there originally before John removed it?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

See post 8.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Hmmm. I guess the lesson here is don’t click on links from new posters. Good catch, MichaelE and GRJ. Hopefully it was only ad spam and not something malicious. 
I did not see the original post with the link either.


----------



## goodstuff (Apr 17, 2016)

Not sure about the link since I never saw it , but I have built several LS Models aircraft kits in the past and they also have HO RR items , hundreds listed on eBay . European stuff and pricey too . Dude may not be spamming after all . Lots of models & Spruebrothers are stores in two cities in Missouri , I think the guy just wants to know if they're legit businesses to order from , and by all appearances they are . I have ordered items off Amazon and the orders were filled by them .


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

Why are hobby stores so expensive? Seems there is very little competition on price unless I am missing something. Is it because manufacturers enforce price levels? There don't seem to be any cheap Chinese knock offs like there are for everything else. Even model railroad stuff on Aliexpress is outrageously priced vs most other areas like electronics/computers where there are plenty of dirt cheap suppliers.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Not all train or hobby shops are expensive.

I buy from Germany cheaper than I can get in the States. Shipping included.


----------

